# needing advice - Dremel vs. foam



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a new Dremel 300. I have never used a Dremel on foam before, but I decided it is time. I usually just use my jigsaw and an x-acto knife. 

I searched the forum for advice on various bits to use for carving foam. While I found a lot of people referencing a dremel, I didn't find much in the way of specifics. 

So, what dremel bits and accessories do you use for tombstones or general Halloween things?


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

yeah...I use the router attachment 335 and the 6pc router set #692. I usually use that for making walls. For tombstones I use a soldering iron....

This was a set I built for Ironstock in 2009
http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/funeralset.html

wear a mask....


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I use the 565 attachment - Amazon.com: Dremel 565 Multi Purpose Cutting Kit 565D: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41EWJ7AYBNL and the 2 smallest router bits depending on my design.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

halstaff said:


> I use the 565 attachment - Amazon.com: Dremel 565 Multi Purpose Cutting Kit 565D: Home Improvement and the 2 smallest router bits depending on my design.


Thats what I use too. It works great so long as you have a nice steady hand.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks to all of you so much. It is nice to just have answers rather than buying different ones and them not working out.


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

I use the router attachment as well. As for the bit I use a regular dril bit rather than a dremel bit. Spinning at high RPMs it just melts what it touches, especially as the bit heats up.

Make sure to wear a mask when working with the foam since the fumes are not good to inhale.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the router attachment. Originally, I tried using an engraving bit with it. That didn't really work.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm with Halstaff. I use the 565 also. I also use a piece of plexi glass placed on top of the foam to use as a guide instead of the foam. It helps keep a consistent depth and slides alot easier than the foam.


----------

